# I now own a Viking Espri!!!!!!



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just picked up my Espri from Milan at Pro Catch. Very happy with it especially the Granite colour, much better than the two tone colourings.

Only took two days :shock: to get even though it is not a normal colour for it, very impressed with the service received from both Viking and Milan.  
(I don't work for either of these companies and have no affiliation with them I am just a very happy customer expressing my gratitude to them.)

I drove my wife's car to work today and thought to myself this morning, I better chuck those foam roof racks I just made up (thanks Occy) in her car with me as you never know, lucky I did!!!!

Not doing too many mods to start with, want to take it out a couple of times first to see my range of movement and where I would like things.

Will post a picture of it later tonight after I get home and stop drooling over it.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya mate, good to hear about your new yak and also the good service you recieved from fellow forum member Milan. That granite colour they do is a top looking colour.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

NICE ONE Wayne, I have to admit I love that colour too after seeing Vuki's. Ah well, I guess I'll have to wait till I can afford a Predator.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI WAYNE 
YOU ARE TO KIND.IAM HAPPY THAT I COULD HELP . GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW ADICTION.  SEE YOU LATER MILAN


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaKdA4sAAA3fgAASQCUAEIIAkIA/596gIABIiniT0g9EDQMamhTRNPRNNMI9EZNPUEAe4wTWEi8ZiNZRMCjUc1IbN7PtKbLuDoPSrOnYdgeVBCCiniY5+Y82kZ21QwOlq/F3JFOFCQop0Diw


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

one more happy yaker well done wayne i will be seeing milan again for one more espri for a mate . might tell him to go the grey colour looks good . 
see you tommy 8) 8)


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Your gonna love the espri. At first, i was looking at the greenish yellow coloured espri, but found the granite colour one on ebay. I love the colour, i thought i wouldnt like it at first sight, but now i wouldnt choose any other colour.
The number of people with espri's is growing rapidly on this forum. How many is that now? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Another esprite in the mob, am sure you will enjoy it Wayne


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Wayne, congratulations mate. i'm sure you will be very happy with her.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Here she is

Red - Milan threw in a quantum paddle for me for free plus a hat.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW :shock: Very nice, the granite colour on yours is much better then mine, no patches no marks. Thats looks great


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

How are the hatches on the yak? Are they hard to open, or can you turn them open with ease?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

They are tight, need two hands to open them, may get easier as I use them. Or maybe I don't have to do them up as tight as I have. Guess I'll learn all this stuff as I go.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> They are tight, need two hands to open them, may get easier as I use them. Or maybe I don't have to do them up as tight as I have. Guess I'll learn all this stuff as I go.


Mate suggest a handle on the front hatch, and spray other lid threads with Inox, or Mr Sheen [furniture spray] or lightly spray cooking oil; don't over tighten them as they only have to make a seal on the yellow rubber ring.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

WayneD, nice one mate.
hope mine is here soon


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sam

I thought I had to wait a week and that killed me, stoked to get it Wednesday after only ordering it on Monday. Bet you and your brother can't wait to get yours. The granite colour looks awesome. Hope the Viking people made yours at the same time as mine so it is on the way down there for you.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah that grey is a good looking colour allright. Just coincidently I saw a grey Espri on a cartop down here today, so there must be a few around now.
I couldnt wait for a custom and brought mine of the floor having no option but to go with red and orange. I really like red and orange but if you would like to swap kayaks PM me !


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one WayneD,

She is a might fine looking Yak, best of British to you on all future trips on her.


----------

